# Hi all... new here :)



## jmombo (Jul 7, 2013)

I have been lurking on this site for some time now and joined earlier this month. Our family will finally be bringing our hava boy home today and I am so excited. With 6 people in our family, agreeing on the perfect name has been a matter of hot debate. Hopefully the right name will come to us tonight. I am so nervous and excited and anxious!!! Can't wait to hold my little boy! 
Any name ideas are appreciated... 
Here's my beautiful baby....


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awww, he adorable! Congratulations on your new furbaby! He looks like a chocolate - why not name him Hershey?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome....Oh my he is just so adorable! Love the little white patch on his chin. You and your family are going to have such fun watching that pup grow up! I would have every member of your family put a name that they like in a hat and just pick one out!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

We took a week or more, cant remember, to name our puppy!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Just a few more suggestions for names:
Frodo
Pippin
Bilbo
Names from the Lord of the Rings We were thinking of Frodo but my brother didn't like it, so we went with Chester.


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

What a cutie!! The white patch on his chest reminds me of a tie, so maybe Ty or Tux?


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

He is gorgeous! You have such fun ahead of you! Based on his coloring - how about mocha, Cadbury, or Toblerone (Toby for short)?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratsulatins! He's adorable. I'm sure that with six in the family you have lots of input, so I won't weigh in on the name game. After he's home, something will click. Good luck and enjoy. We'll be waiting.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Very cute:

Maverick
Shadow
Buddy
Hero


If you're a fan of irony:

Cujo
Killer


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is beautiful! Maybe a Spanish name for brown or chocolate.


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

How exciting for you and your family - he is so cute!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats! What names have you been tossing around? If I'd gotten a boy, our top name was Gary. I also like Logan and Dante. I tend to prefer quirky or old fashioned people names for my own pets.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Spot!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Squishy.

I just want to squish and squeeze him. Too adorable!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome, he's adorable. Does he read lol.? 
Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

RitaandRiley said:


> Spot!


I love that actually. It's a classic.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ohhh, he's so sweet looking. :welcome:


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

so cute! How about Tucker, Yogi, Ozzy


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Fozzie!


----------



## jmombo (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you all for the welcome and name ideas!!  We had the BEST 1st night with our little guy. We were finally home about midnight and the kids all stayed up to welcome him home. Smiles all around!! He slept in the expen with his litter box. Never whimpered once.... and never pottied in the expen all night. Hasn't had any interest in the litter box, except to nap in it. When I woke up at 7:30am, I took him outside and he peed. I fed him breakfast and took him back outside and he pooped!! It is 3:24pm and he's been outside every hour or so today and peed outside every time. No accidents in the house!!! My 12 year old has taught him to "sit" and "come". I can hardly believe this. I knew he'd be great and that we'd love him... but WOW. I mean WOW!!! 

He is so sweet, smart and lovable. We just can't get enough of him. The only problem we have now is that we all have to share this amazing little guy!! I can totally understand multiple havanese syndrome. It all makes perfect sense now. My heart has grown 10 sizes overnight... truly.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Hi all.....new here*



jmombo said:


> Thank you all for the welcome and name ideas!!  We had the BEST 1st night with our little guy. We were finally home about midnight and the kids all stayed up to welcome him home. Smiles all around!! He slept in the expen with his litter box. Never whimpered once.... and never pottied in the expen all night. Hasn't had any interest in the litter box, except to nap in it. When I woke up at 7:30am, I took him outside and he peed. I fed him breakfast and took him back outside and he pooped!! It is 3:24pm and he's been outside every hour or so today and peed outside every time. No accidents in the house!!! My 12 year old has taught him to "sit" and "come". I can hardly believe this. I knew he'd be great and that we'd love him... but WOW. I mean WOW!!!
> 
> He is 12 weeks old and so sweet, smart and lovable. We just can't get enough of him. The only problem we have now is that we all have to share this amazing little guy!! I can totally understand multiple havanese syndrome. It all makes perfect sense now. My heart has grown 10 sizes overnight... truly.


Wow, sounds like you all had an amazing first night and first day too. He seems to be doing everything right. And, yes, they are very smart little guys. Enjoy, enjoy and enjoy so more. :welcome: little guy.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats on you new little guy, he's very cute! I was kinda lazy and kept the name the breeder gave my little guy, but I like it as well. It sounds like you are off to a good start. Didn't anyone warn you about how smart these pups are? It know that Tim seems to happiest when I'm training with him but I'm certainly not alone. Keep in mind that their intelligence can also pose problems since sometimes they are one step ahead of you! Keep the pictures coming and you are certainly in trouble if you are experiencing MHS already! :laugh:


----------

